# Decent Pomp on the Fly



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Had to hit the beach w/that NE blowin' and all these pomps I'm seeing on SM . 
This one fell to a Chartreuse Dupree spoon. Fished on an IM sink line. Fish weighted in @ 2lbs 7 oz.
Shoulder lasted about 1.5 hrs. 1st time out in a while, thanks to last 2 mths of PT. Which SUCKS. :yes:


----------



## Fly_or_Die (Mar 18, 2018)

Good fish brother! Trying to take one on the fly as well.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice fish


----------



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

Awesome! were you able to spot it and cast to it? Or just blind casting? I've been trying with no luck so far around johnsons beach


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

HReid said:


> Awesome! were you able to spot it and cast to it? Or just blind casting? I've been trying with no luck so far around johnsons beach


Blind casting on this one.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice! Just got my surf setup. Can't wait to get after em.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to do good at the tip of Johnson Beach at Ft McRae.. right where the sandbar hits the point st the channel with a deep drop off. Pink or tan with orange on the belly Crazy Charlie's were my go to's.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

anything on the fly from the surf is awesome! way to go!


----------



## sophiagrace77 (May 18, 2018)

Good to see this


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going....I bought some flies from a guy up in TN or the Carolina's that are made from fake fingernails and look just like a sand flea. Haven't had a chance to go out and use em yet though...


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Jason said:


> Nice going....I bought some flies from a guy up in TN or the Carolina's that are made from fake fingernails and look just like a sand flea. Haven't had a chance to go out and use em yet though...


You may have waited right through the best run in good while hmm!! :whistling:


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> Nice going....I bought some flies from a guy up in TN or the Carolina's that are made from fake fingernails and look just like a sand flea. Haven't had a chance to go out and use em yet though...


Jason, if you get the chance, can you post a pic of that fly?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Jason, if you get the chance, can you post a pic of that fly?





I'll run out to the shed and check today fer ya....:thumbsup:


----------

